# Hindi: Paisaa Wasuul



## Birdcall

What does the term "Paisaa Wasuul" mean in Hindi? Paisa means money, and wasuul karnaa means to collect (that's the impression I got form its usage in Lagaan). Does Paisaa Wasuul mean something/someone who makes a lot of money?


----------



## omlick

Birdcall said:


> What does the term "Paisaa Wasuul" mean in Hindi? Paisa means money, and wasuul karnaa means to collect (that's the impression I got form its usage in Lagaan). Does Paisaa Wasuul mean something/someone who makes a lot of money?


 

I heard it means "worth the money"


----------



## akak

Yes, Omlick is right, it's like "getting your money's worth"


----------



## panjabigator

Could you use it in a sentence?


----------



## Faylasoof

PG, 
I believe the use of this expression is relatively recent and yes it means <worth the money / getting your money’s worth etc.> as omlick and akkak say.


_yeh numaa'ish dekh kar baRaa mazaa aayaa - paysah wuSuul !!_

یہ نمائش دیكھ كر بڑا مزا  آیا -   پیسہ وصول   ​ 
Really enjoyed this exhibition - it was worth the money / got my money's worth!!

One can use it for almost any thing that you spent your money on and feel you’ve got your money’s worth.


----------



## panjabigator

Thanks FLS.  Would Hindiphones understand this?


----------



## Faylasoof

Pretty sure! In fact I've heard this on Zee TV often!!


----------



## panjabigator

yeh na thi hamari qismat keh wuSuul e paisa hota,
agar aur jite rahte to yehi intizaar hota.

(should I have used "pūl" or "daulat" for paisa here?)
The language of Ghalib with a modification


----------



## Faylasoof

waah! waah! I'm sure Ghalib would be amused! 

I guess you did mean <wuSuul>! I think in Urdu we'd still stick to paysah / piasah or perhaps in this case to get the right sound with the second verse you could use _maal_! 

yeh na thi hamari qismat keh _wuSuul e maal_ hota!! 

 Here we can take wuSuul e maal = wuSuul e paisa / 

By now, Ghalib would be in a spin in his grave!! I wonder if he would say: _are! paysah wuSuul!!_ _paysah wuSuul!!_


----------



## panjabigator

Faylasoof said:


> waah! waah! I'm sure Ghalib would be amused!
> 
> I guess you did mean <wuSuul>! I think in Urdu we'd still stick to paysah / piasah or perhaps in this case to get the right sound with the second verse you could use _maal_!
> 
> yeh na thi hamari qismat keh _wuSuul e maal_ hota!!
> 
> Here we can take wuSuul e maal = wuSuul e paisa /
> 
> By now, Ghalib would be in a spin in his grave!! I wonder if he would say: _are! paysah wuSuul!!_ _paysah wuSuul!!_



Thanks for catching my error!  I'm sure Ghalib would have flipped out if he saw a "zabar" in lieu of a "pesh."  I'm just a careless typer.

Perfect suggestion.  It even conforms to the meter!


----------



## akak

There is a similar phrase, "khel khatam, paisa hazam" -- literally - the game's over, the money's 'digested.'


----------



## panjabigator

akak said:


> There is a similar phrase, "khel khatam, paisa hazam" -- literally - the game's over, the money's 'digested.'



This one I have heard.  Could you also <rogaṛe.n phūknā> too?


----------



## tamah

akak said:


> There is a similar phrase, "khel khatam, paisa hazam" -- literally - the game's over, the money's 'digested.'


Awesome ak!  I was trying to remember the phrase relating to digestion and paisaa as well 
Here you are with the answer.


----------



## akak

panjabigator said:


> This one I have heard. Could you also <rogaṛe.n phūknā> too?


I don't know what *rogaṛe.n*  is. Is this same as "paisa phukna" -- i.e 'burning' money?


----------



## ricardo12

Yes it is worth of money......  Paise wasul means getting total value of your money


----------



## ClarifyTT2010

*Paisa Wasool : Getting the same money back which you initially paid for a service.*


----------



## akak

ClarifyTT2010 said:


> *Paisa Wasool : Getting the same money back which you initially paid for a service.*



No, as the thread posts indicate, it means getting your money's worth.


----------



## Sheikh_14

It obviously depends upon context as paise wusuul could also mean to get your money after having been waiting to be in receipt. If someone asks paise wusuul ho ga'e? That could quite easily mean have you received your money literally, just as it could mean have you received your money's worth figuratively? Thence, the distinction to be made is between the literal and the figurative. From what I have understood of the figurative term, it is phrased as such because an expense involves effort and receipt of money is the consequence of effort. So essentially you've received your effort's worth.

That being said to avoid confusion one could alternatively say raqm wusuul for amount to have been received. However paise wusuul for I have received the money is just as valid.


----------



## littlepond

Sheikh_14 said:


> If someone asks paise wusuul ho ga'e? That could quite easily mean have you received your money literally



No. One would say "paise mil gae?" or "hisaab ho gayaa?" (if it's a case of a settlement/an account being settled).

"paise vasuul karnaa" when not figurative is quite landlordish/gangsterish! (And that's why one has "haftaa vasuulii/vusuulii").


----------

